# ¿que es la IEEE?



## sammaael (May 6, 2010)

Hola amigos. Quisiera saber que es la ieee, que  beneficios trae? y si alguien tiene una experiencia que contar..
Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (May 6, 2010)

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/IEEE

No está tan lejos... Igualmente, una experiencia no estaría nada mal.

Saludos!!

También hay en México
http://www.ieee.org.mx/IEEE/IEEE_-_Historia.html


----------



## sammaael (May 7, 2010)

si tacato pero me gustaria saber si alguien esta inscrito y sus experiencias seria interesante que las compartieran....


----------



## Electronec (May 7, 2010)

Los estándares lo marcan las grandes multinacionales según sus intereses y benefícios.
Cuando llegará el cergador universal de teléfonos móviles ,,celulares.

Todo son patrañas..

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (May 7, 2010)

el otro dia hablando de cargadores de celulares (que basicamente son una fuente swiching) a mi nena se le quemo el de el celu y le tuve que comprar otro.

2 cosas:

1-- desarme el viejo, ni un ci tiene , solo 2 transistores, y unos pocos compo (simplificacion al mango ) , mire del lado cobre y no habia ci SMD asi que es asi.

2 -- compras cargadores por 2 U$ no me extrañaria que buscando mas y por cantidad menos aun .

si no fuese que no los uso yno he tenido necesidad de ni meterme, dan ganas de estudiarlos.

EDIT: entre en ese enlace de la wiki a ver que era eso de IEEE y marco esta parte que me hizo  destornillarme de risa:

"Es la mayor asociación internacional *sin fines de lucro *formada por  profesionales d "


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 8, 2010)

En teoria si tenes un fabrica, digamos de "cargadores para celular", tenes que estar autorizado para fabricarlos, venderlos etc. 

Estas ahutorizaciones muchas veces exigen que cumplas ciertas normas. La IEEE se dedican justamente a normalizar, "Te dicen cual es la mejor forma de fabricar tu producto, cumpliendo con las normas de seguridad, medioambiente, etc, etc, etc.."

Una vez que tu producto esta normalizado y aprobado, esto todabia no te da derecho a fabricarlo ahora tenes que pasar las normas de fabricacion, aca en argentina Buenas Practicas de fabricacion y diferentes normas que se aplicaran deacuerdo a lo que fabriques. 

En definitiva que tu fabrica cumpla con las normalizacion te habilita para fabricar un producto que de otra forma no podrias comercializar internacionalmente. 

UN EJ: el anmat para probar un equipo de electromedicina te cobra $5000 la prueba evidentemente que a la primera no lo aprobas, cada prueba te cuesta lo mismo.  Luego que tenes un equipo homologado, tenes que aprobar la fabrica, te cuesta $7000, cada ves que vengan, porque tampoco lo aprobas de una. Tene en cuenta que las normas abarcan desde como realizas las compras de los materiales, como lo guardas, como lo fabricas, como pagas a los empleados, como guaradas los datos , como depocitas la plata en el banco, absolutamente todo tiene que estar por escrito. 

Todo un tema , 

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (May 8, 2010)

si, vos mismo por lo que pones es "todo un tema " .........comercial y de chantas.
y si........a 5 lucas la prueba , seguro que no lo aprobas de una , si a ellso les conviene que no lo apruebes.

a mi el tema de los sellos y normas siempre me dio bronca.

en electricidad una llave termica (circuit break )  ( PIA para otros) le ves un sello IRAM o lo que sea, pero eso que quiere decir ??
que tiene un sello iram.
quizas cumpe la norma IRAM de calidad de lso tornillitos, o que tiene la medida iram, o que .......pero es igual una cagada.
o ni siquiera cumple ninguna norma, peroun loco las importo y les pego el sello , las vende y ......anda a agarrarlo.

normas y mas normas, y quien pone la norma esta comodo en su laboratorio ycobra cada prueba un fangote y de vivo si no la tenes clara te vive sacando plata.

y normas y colegios de ingenieros y asociaciones..........chantas y mas chantas, lo vi aca en argentina COPIME , COPITEC. y encima cada vivo que puede se hace su "institucion" ..............huuu...........

y la pobr gente(el cliente) no tiene idea de nada.
como vos pusiste fogonazo:
una norma que indica cada cosa.

como dije con las PIAS la norma iram dice que esa llave debe soportar 3 cortocrcuitos , asi que si lso soporta pasa la norma.
una SIEMENS SOPORTA 1000 .
las chinas 3 + 2 .....o 20.
pero al año o pocos años se falsean , o tenes importadores con cosas mas groseras.
y ???? 
anda a adivinar,tenes que hacerle vos el control de calidad ?? 

creo que es la parte, de primera vista mas fea de cualquier oficio:
el tema de reglamentar.
obvio que como todo "curro" dificil, si le agarras la vuelta y el negocio debe ser buenisimo , por que da para hacer negocio.


----------

